# My first Fatty (Bacon Bomb)



## 90beater (Sep 16, 2012)

I was sitting around watching one of the food channels tonight and they were showing a “bacon bomb”. I had seen them before but had never made one. I decided I wasn’t doing anything so I would make my first tonight.

Earlier in the day I had made some ground meat using chuck beef, pork and bacon. I also added jalapeno, green onion and garlic. They made great burgers but I had a lot left over.

I grabbed a new pack of bacon and started making a weave.













bacon_bomb_001.jpg



__ 90beater
__ Sep 16, 2012






I added the ground meat on top.













bacon_bomb_002.jpg



__ 90beater
__ Sep 16, 2012






Then I added a blend of cilantro, red onion and mushrooms on top.













bacon_bomb_003.jpg



__ 90beater
__ Sep 16, 2012






A bit of OX seasoning was added.













bacon_bomb_004.jpg



__ 90beater
__ Sep 16, 2012






I rolled it up and tucked in the ends.













bacon_bomb_005.jpg



__ 90beater
__ Sep 16, 2012






Into the smoker it goes with hickory and cherry chips.













bacon_bomb_006.jpg



__ 90beater
__ Sep 16, 2012






A few hours later I pulled it out at 165* It smelled so good.













bacon_bomb_007.jpg



__ 90beater
__ Sep 16, 2012






I can see that this will not be my last one.













bacon_bomb_008.jpg



__ 90beater
__ Sep 16, 2012


----------



## boykjo (Sep 16, 2012)

You just made me hungry.............


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 16, 2012)

Great job for your first and most likely not your last one. Looks tasty. 


David


----------

